# Bumblebee and Barricade Spied in Public Ahead of Transformers Debut



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I wish Chevy would release Transformers versions of whatever cars they use in the movie...that are more true to the movie versions of them.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good god those are hideous.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I found out recently my old friend Tony who died about 25 years ago was the voice of two Transformers on the TV show. I never watched the series, Tony was a good guy!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Good god those are hideous.


I got two words for you: Super bird


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I got two words for you: Super bird


Superbird is fine - it had a purpose. 

This...none of this serves a purpose. Just plop a 6th gen in there, and you're good to go. No changes required.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Imagining cars turning into robots is already hard enough, I'd rather it not be a bone stock car turning into a robot...it HAS to be amped up and extra to seem more plausible. I love transformers movies and think they're pretty badass for how fictional it is.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't decide which is uglier. Hmm.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I would guess that the convertible is just for filming and will not be seen as a drop top in the movie...


----------

